
Show HN: Simple Multiplayer 3D render with threejs, Tile38 and websockets - juanpabloaj
http://juanpabloaj.com/t38t/
======
Hydraulix989
Why are the projectiles moving slowly and not smoothly? Why do I keep jumping
back to where I started whenever I collide with somebody?

~~~
juanpabloaj
* the projectiles moving slowly because the position are computed in the server and send the position to the client, I try to not overload the connection. I need change this, compute the position in the client.

* you jump back to the start position because the game don't have a counter of life, is my first idea for a representation of death.

The real answer is because is a pre alpha version, currently aren't defined
final rules.

~~~
ezekg
You should check out [http://gafferongames.com/networking-for-game-
programmers/wha...](http://gafferongames.com/networking-for-game-
programmers/what-every-programmer-needs-to-know-about-game-networking/) for
better ways of handling that first issue.

~~~
juanpabloaj
thanks, I check this.

